# On the subject of pangas...



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

So this is what a lot of the locals run here... 

http://www.astillerosmimsa.com/us/pangas.php

Most of the fisherman (lobster/conch) run 23' ones as they can hold a lightweight dugout canoe in the middle (to tow behind them when they're looking for conch) ...usually powered by a Yamaha 40 2 stroke tiller.

For the micro skiff world, check out the 17D:

LOA 17'
Beam 5' 3"
Draft 8"
Load cap 850 lbs

pretty inexpensive/versatile micro.  no way affiliated with the Co, just a fan of the style!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are these available for purchase in the US. I see there contact is in Mexico.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I like em, i thought pangas were ugly as sin at first, but they are growing on me. They draft fairly shallow for their size, they can handle big water as well, tons of space, efficient, whats not to like? Forum member "deerfly" opened my eyes to them and if/when i sell my 2 boats, a Panga will b high on my list.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If a panga in the 15-16 ft range were built I would seriously consider it. Right now they are either 14 or 17 in the small size.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

'not sure if they sell these in the states... would be easy enough thought to have one shipped from Merida to say Houston. Other Co that makes pangas in MX is Imemsa (owned by Yamaha I believe.) Aside from being able to be pushed by a relatively small engine, these boats handle chop great. Some of the fisherman we buy fish from here regularly run 10-20 miles out. They also pole pretty well and you can't beat the front deck for casting.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

...just was corresponding with David Conde at Mimsa, price of the 17' model (bare hull, foam filled gunnel, engine well, SS u bolts, drain plug) starts at $1600.00 US. Not bad.

Add $100 for each (bench) seat.

21' model starts at $2500.00

just need to find a truck to haul it up from Merida.

No idea what duty on a hull into the States is though???


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

To be sold in the US, don't they have to meet USCG safety specs?


----------



## mick807 (Jun 17, 2011)

The down side is polling them in the wind. The high sides catch a lot more wind than standard skiff designs.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> The down side is polling them in the wind. The high sides catch a lot more wind than standard skiff designs.


True, but every hull is a compromise. Mounting a trolling motor can be a challenge too. 'Panga' is a generic term and hull designs vary. I looked everywhere for a 16' hull but could not find one. The link below has a 16 'coming soon'. 

http://www.nbcboatworks.com/panga.html


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> The down side is polling them in the wind. The high sides catch a lot more wind than standard skiff designs.



That is easy to overcome just by poling it backwards. Yes it is slower but it negates the wind blowing it around.
The is a guy that re-did a 25 Imemsa hull and runs it with a 65 hp tiller. He talks about running upper 20's with a couple of people (4-6 i think) and gear.


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

along with my LT25, I have a 22lx Panga.com that I love. It runs extremely shallow for a boat of it's size with some 9x12 lenco tabs on it. Tops out at 40mph with an etec115

Great boat, but it is a bear to pole


----------

